

Google CEO says worst of crisis is over - newacc
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE55P4MF20090626

======
quizbiz
With all due respect to Eric, his guess is as good as any one else's. I would
be much more interested in reading his insight about business leadership.

